# Removing center console near emergency brake?



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just run it along the side...


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

It's kinda a pain in the ass. 2 screws near the front under the trim, 2 in the rear on the sides, 3 in the console under the rubber mat. The wiring is a real pita, the harness is attached to the console, both cig lighters and the usb and 1/8 inch are really tight if you go to lift the rear. I ended up running them down the pass side.


----------



## Jeffdagreat (Jan 6, 2020)

It's that bad ? I didn't know that ....I've never tried it myself ..... I guess power for the amp on driver side and RCA cables on the passenger side ..... 
Thank to all


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeffdagreat said:


> It's that bad ? I didn't know that ....I've never tried it myself ..... I guess power for the amp on driver side and RCA cables on the passenger side .....
> Thank to all







Need to remove center console 2011 Cruze


----------

